# So How is your Cervix?



## Shannen

Hey gals, just wanted some input for theory here...im 3 DPO and my cervix is still high and soft, still having "hot flashes", and still cramping like AF but she is supposed to show up in 2 weeks from now. How is your cervix now? How many DPO are you? Are you having discharge? Are you experiencing cramps? Share with me and tell me your opinions


----------



## Ruskiegirl

1 dpo High soft closed cervix, Mild twinges here and there, And my boobs keep having sharp pains through them:cry:


----------



## Vrainoire

well i dont know how my cervix is i'm at 13 dpo..i just know that there is less space down there during sex (sorry if TMI) i'm assuming that would mean its high


----------



## Shannen

Wow, because mine s stil high and VERY open! So maybe im still ovulating and im worried so OH and i are doing it again!


----------



## kazpeza

ok silly question how should it me,not as if im gonna start looking dont need anything else to obsess about yet


----------



## Vrainoire

i'm doing some researching that suggests my cervix is low..guess i'm out, if it should be high during pregnancy


----------



## Ruskiegirl

When it changes during pregnancy it changes at different times for each women ! SO dont count yourself out untill af arrives:thumbup:


----------



## gills26

I'm 12DPO and my CP is still mid-high and goes between being really soft and a bit more rubbery (which I think is bad news). I've had heaps of other symptoms (mainly cramping and metallic taste in mouth) but the one that makes me I might be out is my CM, it's really lacking :( I have some white CM, but it mainly feels dry. I think women usually get lots of wet CM, but I don't. What do you think?


----------



## Beccaface

My cervix is a little harder today and tenderish.
Guess thats a bad sign :cry:
xx


----------



## Shannen

aw, still go at it! i think sometimes we misread alot of signs about our bodies...is it still higher up?


----------



## Beccaface

Yup, still high.
xx


----------



## Shannen

well good then! so, if i have to stick the finger aaaallllll the way back, thats considered high right?


----------



## Beccaface

Yup.
xxxx


----------



## Shannen

well consider yourself in the running! :)


----------



## Jay_Bird

How should it be if AF is due/coming?!

xOxOx


----------



## gills26

If AF is coming, it should be low and hard, but having said that some womens CP stays up right until AF comes then drops.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

High soft and closed to at 3 dpo according ff !


----------



## aragornlover8

While CP is an okay indicator of pregnancy, it is not a definite sign. So I wouldn't worry if some of your CPs aren't necessarily in the "ideal" spot. The only way to really find out if you are pregnant is with a test, and even those aren't fool proof. Hope this helps! :hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## lulu35

As a woman enters her fertile phase, her cervical position changes as well. 
This is also due to the high levels of estrogen in the body around the time of ovulation. 
During ovulation, a woman's cervix becomes soft (like your lips) and rises higher in the vagina. 
The opening of the cervix also becomes slightly larger to allow for better sperm passage. 
After ovulation the cervix becomes harder (like the tip of your nose) and the opening closes slightly. 
The cervix will remain this way until menstruation when the opening will open up larger again, 
but the cervix will still remain hard. After menstruation the cervix will close slightly again and not rise, 
become soft, or open more until the onset of increased estrogen in the beginning of the fertile phase.....

found this online hope it helps!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I'm about 3 dpo and I was concerned because my cervix is still high and soft. I thought after ovulation it was supposed to be low and hard, so I was worried I miscalculated ovulation and wouldn't you know it... DH is away on business for the next 4 days grrrrr!!!


----------



## Shannen

lol me too, mine is in the same place for almost 3 days, not worrying about it though, as cervixes and bbts and hormones can cause a whole lotta riff raff in our bodies making us think all kinds of things lol


----------



## Whitbit22

I had a high cervix until two days ago. Now at 10dpo I am having some cramps and my cervix is low! Cervical position isnt a good indicator of pregnancy though, so Im not giving up yet. AF due in two days. FXed!


----------



## Shannen

aw fxd for you girl! im a believer!


----------



## Whitbit22

A TTC buddy of mine just got 3 BFP's at 14 dpo after a bunch of bfn !!


----------



## Shannen

Whitbit22 said:


> A TTC buddy of mine just got 3 BFP's at 14 dpo after a bunch of bfn !!

OMG now I REFUSE to test til 14 DPO!!! wow all these BFPs popping up must really be a good sign...in fact since its mating season, we might hit another baby boom


----------



## Whitbit22

Shannen said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> A TTC buddy of mine just got 3 BFP's at 14 dpo after a bunch of bfn !!
> 
> OMG now I REFUSE to test til 14 DPO!!! wow all these BFPs popping up must really be a good sign...in fact since its mating season, we might hit another baby boomClick to expand...

:rofl: Mating season lmao


----------



## Shannen

well, we are mamals lol just like cats, dogs and rabbits hehe


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I agree with Aragorn. Cervix placement is not a valid way of determining whether or not you are pregnant. Same with symptom spotting. All symptoms are different for each woman same with cervix placement. Stop obsessing! :haha: Wish I could take my own advice! lol!


----------



## welshdee

i don't think it is either^^^ mines stayed high for ages and while ive bled im deffo not pregnant..


----------



## Beccaface

My cervix is soft and tender.
Xxx


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I don't know if this helps but found this on the internet:- 

*After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.*

Just to show you that it's not too accurate a way to work out if your pregnant early on. As it might rise until way after you have had a test.


----------



## hopeful:)

I am new to all this ... so please bare with me. I am 5DPO and the only "sypmtom" I have been having is that I feel like the witch is coming. I have massive pressure in my back :( My cervix always feels like its a little bit open (the pad of my finger goes in it - but only slightly) has anyone else experienced this? xx


----------



## Shannen

hopeful:) said:


> I am new to all this ... so please bare with me. I am 5DPO and the only "sypmtom" I have been having is that I feel like the witch is coming. I have massive pressure in my back :( My cervix always feels like its a little bit open (the pad of my finger goes in it - but only slightly) has anyone else experienced this? xx

 Oh yea I feel like this too...still crampy 6 DPO ugh

Well no symptom is definitive lol Im just pointing out things my body is doing and how they coincide with pregnancy :) (thats what symptom spotting is)


----------



## Beccaface

Does anyone know why the cervix gets a little tender?
Mines still soft.
xx


----------



## Shannen

idk, at the same time what one person thinks is "soft" could be really firm to somebody else lol, i think we emphasize the symptoms that say yes to pregnancy


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My cervix sometimes gets tender around ovulation time :thumbup:


----------



## Shannen

how long does it stay that way for? is there a set time?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Usualy it last a day or two but never been longer then 2 days :thumbup:


----------



## Shannen

Oh, see ive never tracked mine, but during ovulation it was high, not im about 7 DPO, and its migrated upwards lol...she is a tricky thing, that cervix of mine :D


----------



## fluterby429

I checked mine earlier just for...well idk why cause I'm curious I guess. I'm about 3 dpo and my cp is low and soft...I have no idea what that means and I had lots of creamy cm. I'm not good with all that cervix stuff


----------



## notquitesure

My cervix dropped at 6dpo and was hard/medium, it jumped back up last night to high, soft and medium (it's never completely closed though... probably due to child-birth) :)


----------



## fluterby429

mine is low and firm still lots of creamy cm


----------



## memes12

Days prior to bfp I noticed that my cervix was soft, closed and high/mid-way. It was also tilted towards my uterus.

Edit: it also stayed wet. My cm was lotion-y and then days prior to bfp, it was watery. Day of BFP it was creamy but a thin consistency.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's kinda how mine is now. I'm still waiting! Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## mamaxm

prior to bfp it was never low. stayed mostly high for the whole cycle, dropped a little bit around 6-7dpo and was mostly medium and i couldn't feel whether it was open/closed.


----------



## Shannen

mamaxm said:


> prior to bfp it was never low. stayed mostly high for the whole cycle, dropped a little bit around 6-7dpo and was mostly medium and i couldn't feel whether it was open/closed.

This is how mine is now!!


----------



## mamaxm

yeah, mines tilted back. very odd. not because it's too high, it's just tilted back so i can't feel it.


----------



## notquitesure

Mine's sort of dissapeared... as though it's become so soft it's now part of my vagina !!! had to really reach in to find it :blush: it also feels strangely squishy :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

it's moved medium to high and now my cm is lotion but almost watery at 5dpo


----------



## londoncharles

Today my cervix is high but it feels firm....:cry: and my temps went down just a little.. but last night i started feeling really sick... stuffy nose, slight cramps and this morning same symptoms...:shrug: I think i'm out this cycle.... i still have loads of creamy cm... I'm trying so hard not to stress and i'm 5dpo...:cry:


----------



## Shannen

My cervix is high and tilted, not very soft as i am done ovulating, os still open, and CM is thick and pasty like cream cheese :D i know sounds gross but i also have very very mild twinges now, sharp pain up my side and in my back...and boobs are in the beginning stages of pain
8DPO


----------



## fluterby429

I checked mine again last night and it was medium to high still, soft with loads of lotiony cm but this morning it is so high I can barely touch it and the cm is a lot less and more sticky...Ladies I don't know too much about all the cp and cm thing. I only know the basics.


----------



## fluterby429

oh and I think my ticker is off I'm 6dpo today


----------



## Shannen

if it remains high you could be in the running!


----------



## Beccaface

My cervix is still high, wet, and soft :]
:happydance:
C'monnnn :bfp:!
xx


----------



## Shannen

Beccaface said:


> My cervix is still high, wet, and soft :]
> :happydance:
> C'monnnn :bfp:!
> xx

Wow at 11 DPO thats awesome! I smell a BFP!!
Im 9 DPO 3 days til mini test and 4 days til FINAL test!!:happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

ooo YAY!!! C'mon BFP's


----------



## Shannen

Ugh im sooo anxious thank god im moving so i have something to take my mind of this wait!


----------



## Beccaface

Wish I was doing something.
I had a bit of a cry today because I got a neg.
But my lovely BnB friends got me back on my feet and said neg at 11DPO is common.
:D
ONLY thing, I have cramps atm ):
xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine is high firm closed and still have creamy cm, Also a bit crampy today :thumbup:


----------



## Beccaface

Is crampy good?
xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well at 4 dpo i think its a great sign of implantation but i wont know for sure for a few days probly FX tho :thumbup: AF isnt due till the 22nd


----------



## Beccaface

Ah damnnn.
I have them at 11DPO.
Not all the time though.
xxx


----------



## serendippy

im not too good with CP stuff to be honest but last night i went exploring and i really struggled to find it...really had to stretch me fingers to touch it...does that mean its high? Cudnt tell u wether it felt hard or soft or wet or anything lol, im a bit useless really.


----------



## Beccaface

Yup it does. 
I have to really push against my...y'know to get it. 
Thats with my MIDDLE finger, and its a long finger. 
Lol.
x


----------



## Shannen

My fingers are "long" lol and i think that finger length has alot to do with it...unless finger length is related to vag length (which i doubt)


----------



## Beccaface

Haha.
Shannen, what do you think about my cramps at 11DPO?
They aren't constant.
:]
x


----------



## notquitesure

Beccaface said:


> Haha.
> Shannen, what do you think about my cramps at 11DPO?
> They aren't constant.
> :]
> x

I'm cramping too hun, making me feel sicky :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I noticed when checking it laying down like im getting checked by the doc is facing backwards which ive never experienced since ive been checking it the last few months , Anyone ever noticed theirs facing backwards ? Its defintly firm and closed and can hardly reach it anymore lol


----------



## Beccaface

Haha, mine makes feel sick sometimes.
I feel sick everynow and again.
Im eating like a mad woman!
xx


----------



## wifey29

I am 6dpo today and it is still high and soft (and wet, sorry tmi). As far as I can tell it hasn't dropped at all since O. I am also having loads of lotiony cm. I really hope that they are all good signs.

Becca, I don't know how you haven't tested yet. With your symptoms I'd be poas like crazy lol.


----------



## Beccaface

Im still get negs now hunny!
My Hcg levels might be low.
When I m/c'd, I was 5 days late until i got a pos.

xxx


----------



## L005

Hey guys! Thought I'd join in, my cervix is really high! I could barely reach it and its soft and wet. Lots of CM since a few days before O. I'm about 5 dpo I think :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Mine is still have and loads of CM and it is soft. I've felt a pinch on my left side several times today. It always makes me nervous that I might get an ectopic since I'm at a greater risk because of the reversal


----------



## Shannen

I think that we should test after AF is due to be sure bc ive never been pregnant before, im scared to test now! maybe my hcg levels will be lower? i wanna test! but a bfp at 9 dpo is an exception rather than a rule....
:(
SO IMPATIENT!!!


----------



## fluterby429

today my cp is pretty high. I could barely touch it with the tip of my middle finger. CM is almost watery.

Shannen I wouldn't even think about testing until at least 10dpo


----------



## SplishnChips

fluterby429 said:


> today my cp is pretty high. I could barely touch it with the tip of my middle finger. CM is almost watery.
> 
> Shannen I wouldn't even think about testing until at least 10dpo

Can I just ask :blush:

What position do you check your cp?? It depends how I check as to how high it feels..
I'm around 4DPO and the only thing I have is quite a bit of creamy cm..although I believe that can happen after O anyway.
Only first months TTC for us after being on the implant :thumbup:


----------



## Beccaface

Mine is med/high, wet & open.
Think the :witch: is coming.
xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine is medium soft and closed with creamy cm at 5 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Beccaface

Well :witch: got me.
AND for all you ladies, my cervix wasen't hard when my AF came.
xx


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Sorry Becca :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

o and im 3dpo and cervix is high, softish and closed.


----------



## fluterby429

Splish I check my cp while sitting on the toilet


----------



## fluterby429

I've been feeling light twinges in the uterus area since last night. Not sure what is up with that.

CP is so high I almost couldn't reach it, soft and a creamy cm

How is everyone today?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mine is High soft and closed and creamy cm FF changed my ovulation date ahead 1 daya again making me 5 dpo again today lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Lets see today at 8 dpo my cervix is medium soft and closed and very little cm but im usualy kinda dry in the morning will check later and update!


----------



## Hayz9399

I'm 5dpo, it's medium firm & closed, so i'm pretty damn sure i'm out this month again!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies. I am 2 DPO and my CP is soft,low and medium and i am having alot of Creamy CM,have been having mild/dull cramping yesterday and this morning and I have this Increased sex drive. I haven't had anything like that since DH and I were dating and PG with our first child!! Don't know what this all means but i'm hoping it's going to lead to something extra special:)


----------



## NatalieP

Mine has changed today from low and hard to so high I can barely reach is this a good sign?
xx


----------



## gills26

I'm currently on AF so shouldn't really be posting in TWW (sorry!!) but I'm a bit confused as my CP is very high and soft. Usually it's low when I'm on AF. Am I clutching at straws yet??:blush:


----------



## tbuns

Very low, dry/tacky, softish... don't know what that means, but my happy little accident (finally had a chance!) this month isn't looking good. =(


----------



## tbuns

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html

""For women who track their cervical position in order to determine fertility, many wonder if there correlation between the position of the cervix and early pregnancy.

Unfortunately, there doesnt seem to be a simple answer for all women. The position of the cervix during pregnancy does change but not at the same time in all women.

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.

Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test.""


----------



## Ruskiegirl

12 dpo Low firm and closed with a ton of creamy cm:thumbup: AF is a comin:cry:


----------



## tbuns

Ruskiegirl said:


> 12 dpo Low firm and closed with a ton of creamy cm:thumbup: AF is a comin:cry:

AF Stay away!!! 


I rechecked mine and while its really low, I could put the tip of my finger in my cervix (SORRY wayyy TMI)... it that considered soft/open?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

After having 2 kids myself i find if i can stick the tip of my finger in i consider it open cause i can only do that around ovulation time and period time


----------



## Hayz9399

8-10dpo, cervix is high, closed & firm. Not much cm either


----------



## tbuns

Ruskiegirl said:


> After having 2 kids myself i find if i can stick the tip of my finger in i consider it open cause i can only do that around ovulation time and period time

Nooooo!!! :haha:


----------



## L005

I was checking my cervix a lot this cycle and just wanted you guys to know that it went from low, soft, open to high, closed, soft to low, soft, openish but it turns out I'm pregnant so I don't know what they heck my cervix is doing but just wanted to say don't lose hope! It's only over when the fat lady sings (also known as the arrival of AF  ) Good luck everyone!


----------



## tbuns

My cervix raised from just this morning, and now I have EWCM. Weird how fast these things change... I hope it's a good sign.

But... the more I read, the more I am hearing that the cervix position and CM is not a reliable indicator of pregnancy... but I'd love to hear different!


----------



## tbuns

Bump-a-dee-bump!


----------



## tbuns

I have gone totally watery (EW this AM tho), but it hasn't really been high (it did rise, but then it fell again), and shut tight.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

CP is still high and closed, dont have any spotting or symptoms, cm is still (sorry tmi) creamy white/EW and stretchy today. CP is also tilted a bit upward toward uterus hope these are good signs


----------



## CandyApple19

Did you know also, that your cervix changes alot during the day and checking it on an evening is also a bad idea, do it first thing in the morning, cause in the evening it ALWAYS goes low firm and closed, ive noticed when i check AM its always given me an accruate fertility sign whereas on an evening its dropped right down despite me being fertile!!!

Mines really high, very very soft (almost unrecognizable)and firmly shut :)


----------



## kenziesmommy

mine is also high soft and closed...i can barely reach it


----------



## Beccaface

Woop girls.
I'm at 8DPO and mine is high, soft, and closed.
Also very wet.
x


----------



## snl41296

how does a cervix closed feel? totally closed or can u still feel the slit just closed? and how high? I can always feel my cervix I just felt it and it's soft and closed and wet when I feel it. whats that mean? I am 14DPO and been cramping the past few days


----------



## CandyApple19

wet is good :) closed is when u cant get ur fingertip in there, mine feels like really firmly closed but really soft. x


----------



## snl41296

CandyApple19 said:


> wet is good :) closed is when u cant get ur fingertip in there, mine feels like really firmly closed but really soft. x

thats how mine feels:thumbup:


----------



## Navy2mom

Mine is High,Closed and Soft and i still have creamy(white lotion looking CM).....I am 11 DPO today other then that just have a minor backache though out the day and woke up with a headache but it went away this morning. I tested this morning with 2MU and got a BFN.....so i am just going to wait until i am late! 
Fx'd for everyone :)


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluck! 20miu isnt as sensitive as 10miu ;) it'll show in about 3-6 days i recon on a 20miu test.x


----------



## momof2girls

I am 11 dpo and my cervix is still very high, firm, and closed. I have had yellow cm and am still having some now. My cervix is more closed than it usually is at this time (I have had 2 kids and it normally is slightly or really open by this time). I have been really crampy today and don't normally have cramps before af.


----------



## GEMINI86

Well I am not TTC but my periods have been really irregular since I had my DS 9 months ago, anyways this cycle we had sex day 45 (of what usually has been 60 day cycles) and ever since the day after I have had cramps (in the middle), hot flashes at night and my boobs hurt, oh and my cm is lotion like, cervix is high and softish, but dont know what the means???? ummm?? any thoughts??


----------



## GEMINI86

oh and now i am on 10dpo


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

CandyApple19 said:


> goodluck! 20miu isnt as sensitive as 10miu ;) it'll show in about 3-6 days i recon on a 20miu test.x

I think Navy2mom is refering to second moring urine 2mu


----------



## Navy2mom

S_a_m_m_y said:


> CandyApple19 said:
> 
> 
> goodluck! 20miu isnt as sensitive as 10miu ;) it'll show in about 3-6 days i recon on a 20miu test.x
> 
> I think Navy2mom is refering to second moring urine 2muClick to expand...

Thank you Sammy...yes thats what i was saying that i waited and tested with 2nd Morning Urine (2mu).

AFM today : I am Feeling okay.....Temp this morning is 98.0 and I woke up with another headache and slight backache.....my nose is a little stuffy this morning and I have an earache. Took some Tylenol for my headache and earache. I am normally craving CANDY and cramping up a storm by now....if this is :witch: telling me she is on her way then it is VERY MILD for me. I haven't tested in a couple days now.....and won't be testing until AF is late. I will test over the weekend probably Sunday Morning if AF isn't here by then.


How is everyone doing today??? Has anyone tested today??


----------



## SugarSweet

gills26 said:


> If AF is coming, it should be low and hard, but having said that some womens CP stays up right until AF comes then drops.

Oh dear, mine is definitely lower compared to ovulation time. It is also firm and closed and is kinda sitting funny. :cry:

But on the up side, I had what looked like a classic implantation dip at 6dpo, so I am remaining hopeful xx We will soon see! GL all x


----------



## SugarSweet

Checked it an hour later and it was high and tilted! So it is subject to mood swings just like me.

My shower felt soooo hot this morning, I kept having to turn down the hot water as it was scalding me and making me feel sick. Maybe it's on the blink though. Also was scrubbing away with my scrunchie thing and it hurt my left boob a lot.

One minute I don't feel pregnant, then I get 'signs' and I think I am again. I don't tell my OH either - it would drive him round the bend LOL xx


----------



## Beccaface

Mine is high, soft and closed.
:]
x


----------

